# Maltese Only Gone?



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't get to their website.. found it interesting...

I dont mean to stir the coals here tho... Just thought.. hrm.. 


We might be gettin more members soon!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They lost all their files.



You have to re-register.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just went to check and evidently from the posts, it was down and now everyone has to re-register or something...hmmmm....wonder why.







Not that I really care, but it is weird.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I can't get to their website.. found it interesting...
> 
> I dont mean to stir the coals here tho... Just thought.. hrm..
> 
> ...




Karma's a b...h!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well of course I had to go over there to see too LOL! And look what I found!! Apparently, Jay's leaving--sold it to someone else. (HaHa you said it Mickey's Mom!) I don't know how it will be run now, but I don't care. And hopefully those poor people will find their way over to this forum.









Here's the *LINK.*

P.S.--Just thought of this--Joe, looks like YOU now have the largest Maltese forum! Congrats!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, do they have to reopen as an empty site? Did they lose all their file and posts, etc? Bet somebody hacked into them! If they lost everything, well, that's a lot of prime info lost (old threads) It'll be hard to recover from that. And all those people who paid $10 to host a pic....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

According to Bianco's post, he sold it to Chrisman.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well of course I had to go over there to see too LOL! And look what I found!! Apparently, Jay's leaving--sold it to someone else. (HaHa you said it Mickey's Mom!) I don't know how it will be run now, but I don't care. And hopefully those poor people will find their way over to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... I'm so confused. how in the world could the forum be $276,000 in debt?? That sounds more like a PERSONAL debt to me, not a debt of a public forum. I'm probably missing something but something just does not sound right. 

Yep, I'm sure glad I found my way over here. *nods emphatically*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry!! Can't say I feel bad..
That's all I am going to say










Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*"Oh dear, what a pity, never mind!!!!'............................














LOL*



*Well what goes around comes around.














*





*Meow, meow, meow..*





*Dede and Chloe from down under who love SM














*



*PS I tried to log in and got :*



*"you are NOT authorised to use this site..."! blah blah blah....*

*Last person to leave, please turn the lights off..

*


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I refuse to go over there and give them another "hit" on their website...it is posted that there is a debt of over 200k?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No surprise, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool - that means that those of us who no longer wanted to be registered as members over there but were told there was no way to be removed, are now no longer in their database!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, gees, oh, darn....hahahahaha





























































Congratulations to Joe who has worked so hard to keep this forum as the nicest and now largest Maltese forum!!
































Marie & Pacino


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Cool - that means that those of us who no longer wanted to be registered as members over there but were told there was no way to be removed, are now no longer in their database!!![/B]


 

Well I certainly hope so Cheryl, I hated him having my details for all that time. I am thinking there is more to the story than meets the eye, and he deserves all he gets for being such a nasty man or should I say excuse for a man.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you guys finding that the *site* is in debt????

I re-registered...out of pure curiosity. I wanted to see if they were allowing PM's and that kind of thing..... they're still running it the same lame way......posts having to wait for approval, no pm'ing







Ok, now that I've gotten myself aggrivated.....because that site makes me feel like a child.....I highly doubt I'll go back!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not sure it means they ar in debt? I think what that figure means is, that's the value of the site? Oh i am so confused


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good way to describe it, making you feel like a child. And not only a child, a misbehaving child when in fact, most of us are responsible adults. It's not as if it's a 'teenybop' site, for crying out loud, where you want to keep the immaturity in line. 

I found the info on the first page, I believe about it being in debt.

EDIT- I just looked and couldn't find that particular info, about the debt. I do not know the people involved with the site and my feelings toward the forum is based on the way I was 'treated' when I registered before finding SM, I'm not trying to jump on the b*tchwagon and talk bad about it. Will I give it another chance? No because I found exactly what I was looking for on this forum and don't need to look elsewhere to find nice people who share my obsession! Thank you Joe and SM for giving me that!! *hugs you guys*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Any newbies here named........B-becky?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Any newbies here named........B-becky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Eh! it's probably just me







, but what do you mean?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Any newbies here named........B-becky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me. But you do have me curious...

I'm super nosy


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Any newbies here named........B-becky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just smile evey time I see that picture of your little one looking over the wall....makes me happy!!!! Thanks

As for Becky....she was a horrible moderator over at the other site....just a horrible woman who was so rude to so many. At one point they said she was Jay's daughter but I am not sure if that is true...but I did personally see her mean to many many people...unwarrarnted cruelty. That is why I left way back when and found here.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes Becky could be quite nasty, so I hope she doesn't show up here. I did see a post from Jay saying that Chrisman was assuming the $276,000 of debt so I assume that would mean that the forum was in debt. As Chrisman was a personal friend of Jay's, I am not sure it will be run any different, but I won't be re=registering to find out.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, Becky kindly







booted me off MO.

I went to MO and read the rules. Same as Jay's. One strike and you're out!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Well, my name is Becky, but please dont confuse me with her.....we are _definitely_ 2 different Becky's!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm with you, Cheryl -- I just want my info GONE from that site.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

> Cool - that means that those of us who no longer wanted to be registered as members over there but were told there was no way to be removed, are now no longer in their database!!![/B]










I'm certainly happy about this. I tried to close my account and have my pictured removed and was told that it couldn't be done, that I would just have to wait for my "membership" to run out.

Maybe this Chrisman person isn't as controlling as Jay was and it will be a real forum.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, now that it is under new ownership maybe it will be run differently as time goes by. I wish Chrisman the best of luck on his site







I think maybe it is time for a clean slate


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW,my pc went out & I missed this one.I'm not surprised at the news though.I could tell things were going bad at MO.It would take on average 2 days for a post to be approved.Right before my pc went out,MO was gone.Of course as soon as I got my new pc up & running,I came here to catch up.Too bad about MO,but it got so boring over there,I won't miss it.If Chrissman doesn't make some changes,it will never be a popular forum,like this one.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm can't say i'm the least bit sad they closed....I LOVE SPOILED MALTESE! you can say what you want...like this post we have going







hopefully we'll get some new members soon, this site rocks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Knowing Jay's mentality, I would not be so sure as to your information being gone. Maybe that's what he sold to Chrisman. Think about it. Mailing lists are worth money. Til now, I don't think Chrisman is more accomodating. Now, you have to register even if you want only to read on the website.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Knowing Jay's mentality, I would not be so sure as to your information being gone. Maybe that's what he sold to Chrisman. Think about it. Mailing lists are worth money. Til now, I don't think Chrisman is more accomodating. Now, you have to register even if you want only to read on the website.[/B]


Once before, when I was a member over there, something happened to their database (supposedly) and all info was lost and everyone had to re-register. I am hoping that is what happened again. I didn't expect Chris would be much different as he and Jay are very good friends.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A lot of times something happened to their database and you had to re-register !


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Who freakin cares anyway???

We are here and that is all that matters..











Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Who freakin cares anyway???
> 
> We are here and that is all that matters..
> 
> ...


 

Amen to that Andrea. Much nicer over here. And you are here and just crack me up with your jokes and ...............































what's snail mail........................













































Im sorry, I just couldnt resist that.



I still love ya!





Dede and Chloe from down under - who are real happy to be here at SM -


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207793
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dede,

My eyes are still rolling from that freakin dot pilot thingy,,







,

Now I have to come up with something just for you..



HEHEHEHE XO Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Andrea you mean that the computer is still standing!!!!
































Ive already belted the crap outta mine, sworn at it, threatened it, thrown the mouse across the floor.



I was going to say Ive gone cross eyed, but only having the sight in one one eye, I think I worn that out also








































Hope you are sending it on to your friends.





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just found this thread and what a pleasant surprise about MO. One can hope Chrisman relaxes things a little eventually, but I'm thinking since he and Jay were such good freinds, that it'll probably be the same as it is now.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I just found this thread and what a pleasant surprise about MO. One can hope Chrisman relaxes things a little eventually, but I'm thinking since he and Jay were such good freinds, that it'll probably be the same as it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't hold your breath for ANY changes to the positive.


----------

